# A BATMAN-fish...



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Before continue with the whole series of Those Guy&#8230;I like to start with a few ones, 
to which I had try to render a kind of "Art" expression&#8230;
So, guess who is that BATMAN-fish&#8230;!?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

AQUASAUR said:


> So, guess who is that BATMAN-fish&#8230;!?


Am I right in thinking you're challenging us to guess what species that is?

If so it's an African Butterfly Fish, _Pantodon buchholzi_

Great shot, and a really cool fish!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, that guess was easy. Here is a couple other "art-alien" shots of those interesting fish 
*"Pantodon Buchholzi -African Butterfly Fish"*


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

very sweet photos


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice photos. It made me think though that if there ever was a freshwater fish uglier than an Ancistrus (which I love by the way) this is it.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

great photos! those fish are awesome, im glad to see some photos of them.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thats not a batman fish-
the REAL batman fish is the batman motoro stingray, check out this video


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

how you make that picture....

so cool..

i want to try .
can you teach me..how you take those picture


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

i love how these guys loook. im thinkin bout getting one for my 40g


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you, folks!

So, here's one, more natural looking shot, from last night&#8230;


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very good pic. If only the fins were not cut...


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Here is a shot from last night...


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That is an awesome photo. Amazing skills you have with your camera.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Very Nice Picture and cool Fish to watch.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you, folks!

So, one more...
Not much good focus on this Pantodon Pair&#8230;but interesting moment, though&#8230;:idea:


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

very beautiful fish


----------

